# Brittle Stems - Why?



## RickWhite (Aug 31, 2009)

So my friend has these plants and they are huge outdoor grown and healthy except the stems snap like toothpicks. They were soil grown with a little Miracle grow and whatever was in the grow mix.


----------



## unohu69 (Nov 28, 2011)

Figured why post a new thread when an old one will do......

My buddy is having the same problem. everytime he tries to bend a branch it snaps on him. What causes this???


----------



## bleedintears (Nov 28, 2011)

So I have no Idea what would cause such stiff brittle stems.

But Unohu69.
If you are trying to train. You should soften the stems by first squishing the portion of stem you wish to modify.


----------



## unohu69 (Nov 28, 2011)

Like i said its a buddys deal, and only his sour D is doing it. I was just wondering if anyone knew if it was a specific deficiency that would cause it. 
Personally I will crush the stem if its a little larger, but generally just tie down. 

I have had outdoor grows that had hardy stalks that dont take to bending very well.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 29, 2011)

are they flowering?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 29, 2011)

I read somewhere that brittle stems indicate deficiency of P and K.


----------



## Afka (Nov 29, 2011)

Probably genetics and not a deficiency of any sort. The leaves would tell you if it was a deficiency.


----------



## unohu69 (Nov 29, 2011)

no, i believe those two SD are in a veg Box DWC buckets. I think he uses Foxfarm nutes.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 29, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> My buddy is having the same problem. everytime he tries to bend a branch it snaps on him. What causes this???


Stupidity....


----------



## Powder Kutz (Nov 30, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Stupidity....


yup yup....case closed!


----------



## rootsorganic (Nov 30, 2011)

sour D snap easily noticed that with my friends outdoor too.


----------

